# My meat rabbits have ear mites!



## Hoover67

Yikes!  How did I let this happen?  I did not notice anything a week ago when I bred two of the does.  What should I do?  How can I treat this problem?  Injections?  of what?  drops of mineral/olive oil?

I am embarressed that I let this happen.


----------



## animalmom

Take heart, don't be discouraged, and remember life happens.  Ear mites are easily treatable.  Go over the the Diseases section for Rabbits and wander around.  There is a good discussion on the thread about scabby ears.

Some folks swear by the oil method, olive or mineral, and I have talked to others who swear you have to use the stronger external parasite on the rabbit... I'd rather start with the oil and after using that for a few treatments and you not seeing any improvement, then go the chemical.

Ask all the questions you can think of as chances are someone here has "been there, done that, and got the T-shirt".

Good luck with your rabbit.


----------



## Stratmoore Farms

As animalmom said, it happens. And it can happen quick.

I read on here awhile back about using Ivermectin. A small, pea-sized dose on a popsicle stick (I used a butter knife) will get rid of the mites. Follow up with another dose 10 days later to get rid of any that may have hatched out after the initial dose. The post also said that one or two doses a year will act as a preventative.

Now this thread http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/viewtopic.php?id=17905  says not to use Ivermectin on does that are bred. So maybe use the mineral oil treatment and see what happens.


----------



## DianeS

I just use mineral oil for mine. First get any solid crud out of the year that you can. Then wet a cotton ball with mineral oil, and use it to wipe out anything that is still left. Be LIBERAL with the mineral oil, even dripping some in the ear. When you let go of the rabbit, it will shake its head and mineral oil will fly everywhere, so be ready for that. (This is a job to do *outside*!) Repeat every day for about 10 days. The mineral oil smothers the mites, and helps dissolve the crusty stuff they leave behind, and when the head is shaken is helps remove all of that from the ear. 

Of course there are some stubborn infestations that require ivermectin or the like, but quite a number of ear mite problems can be solved with mineral oil. (Or almond oil, if you're avoiding mineral oil.) Mineral oil can be used on any age kit, on does that are bred, and even on sick or weak animals. 

Hope that helps!


----------



## brentr

I use mineral oil as well, and echo the advice of DianeS.  If a rabbit gets a nasty case of mites before I see it, I find it best to dose the ear liberally with oil, let it soak in, then try to remove the crud with Qtips.  I've even used tweezers to pull out the really bad stuff.  The oil helps the junk bind together, rather than just flaking off in dry bits.  Be very careful with tweezers because a rabbit's ears are super-sensitive.  I don't dig, just remove what will come out.

I've heard some folks like camphor-scented mineral oil better than plain, but I use plain and it works well for me.  I use a small syringe for dropping the oil into the ear.  I only re-treat every 5-6 days on a bad case, and 2-3 doses on that schedule seems to clear it up.


----------



## adorable

Stratmoore Farms said:
			
		

> As animalmom said, it happens. And it can happen quick.
> 
> I read on here awhile back about using Ivermectin. A small, pea-sized dose on a popsicle stick (I used a butter knife) will get rid of the mites. Follow up with another dose 10 days later to get rid of any that may have hatched out after the initial dose. The post also said that one or two doses a year will act as a preventative.
> 
> Now this thread http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/viewtopic.php?id=17905  says not to use Ivermectin on does that are bred. So maybe use the mineral oil treatment and see what happens.


You should always weight the rabbit before using ivormec. Use the pour on stuff . In 3 days everything is done. Yes you can use it on pregnant does. I have . If you give them to much being pregnant. There is a chance of loosing the litter. IT also kills any other parasites. THe oil is just a cover up.


----------



## Hutch

adorable said:
			
		

> Stratmoore Farms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As animalmom said, it happens. And it can happen quick.
> 
> I read on here awhile back about using Ivermectin. A small, pea-sized dose on a popsicle stick (I used a butter knife) will get rid of the mites. Follow up with another dose 10 days later to get rid of any that may have hatched out after the initial dose. The post also said that one or two doses a year will act as a preventative.
> 
> Now this thread http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/viewtopic.php?id=17905  says not to use Ivermectin on does that are bred. So maybe use the mineral oil treatment and see what happens.
> 
> 
> 
> You should always weight the rabbit before using ivormec. Use the pour on stuff . In 3 days everything is done. Yes you can use it on pregnant does. I have . If you give them to much being pregnant. There is a chance of loosing the litter. IT also kills any other parasites. *THe oil is just a cover up*.
Click to expand...

The oil is not just a cover up.  It suffocates the mites but it must cover the mite's body.  Mites hidden under the crusts in the ears may not be killed by oil alone.  The oil also will not kill all of the life stages of the mites so you must learn the life cycle of mites to kill them with oil.  I think that to effectively kill ear mites with oil you must treat twice ten days apart and a third time four days later, check me on this.  Washing out the ears in between oil treatments would help remove the crust and residue but the wash must be the correct pH or it will cause problems also.  Some people say use olive oil but it is food and may promote microbe growth in the rabbit's ears.  

Ivomec is great but it must be dosed correctly by weight and administered correctly.   I used the injectable Ivomec on my bucks but I haven't been able to convince myself to use it on the does.  I read one research article that mentioned something about a growth factor and Ivomec.  I also wouldn't use it on any animal I intended to eat.


----------



## terri9630

adorable said:
			
		

> Stratmoore Farms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As animalmom said, it happens. And it can happen quick.
> 
> I read on here awhile back about using Ivermectin. A small, pea-sized dose on a popsicle stick (I used a butter knife) will get rid of the mites. Follow up with another dose 10 days later to get rid of any that may have hatched out after the initial dose. The post also said that one or two doses a year will act as a preventative.
> 
> Now this thread http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/viewtopic.php?id=17905  says not to use Ivermectin on does that are bred. So maybe use the mineral oil treatment and see what happens.
> 
> 
> 
> You should always weight the rabbit before using ivormec. Use the pour on stuff . In 3 days everything is done. Yes you can use it on pregnant does. I have . If you give them to much being pregnant. There is a chance of loosing the litter. IT also kills any other parasites. THe oil is just a cover up.
Click to expand...

I've used the oil for quite sometime and it's worked just fine.  It kills the mites and also loosens the scabs so they wipe off and don't hurt the rabbits. I've only had one rabbit that was bad enough to need more than two treatments.


----------



## adorable

There is a difference between ivomec and ivomectin. I use the ivomec which can be use on pregnant does

 I use ivomec once a year in the fall time on all of my rabbits. So this dosnt happened


----------



## seldom seen slim

You may harvest rabbits with ear mites then tease out the scabs and collect the mites for biological supply outfits in the 1960s afriend of mine and I made over 100.00 dollars from 7-8 rabbit heads after meat harvest sometimes problems can become a god send.Check with supply houses to see EXACTLY how and what to use to preserve the little buggers with.


----------



## montverdechick

We used to put baby oil in the ears, but the mites always came back. Now, we give all our NZWs two drops of pour-on ivermectin in each ear, every 90 days. Controls the mites, as well as other things, perfectly. If you are going to eat the treated rabbit, wait 49 days after treatment to cull.  Good luck!


----------



## Chris

adorable said:
			
		

> There is a difference between ivomec and ivomectin. I use the ivomec which can be use on pregnant does
> 
> I use ivomec once a year in the fall time on all of my rabbits. So this dosnt happened


Ivomec is a brand name for Ivermectin.

Chris


----------



## adorable

Chris said:
			
		

> adorable said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is a difference between ivomec and ivomectin. I use the ivomec which can be use on pregnant does
> 
> I use ivomec once a year in the fall time on all of my rabbits. So this dosnt happened
> 
> 
> 
> Ivomec is a brand name for Ivermectin.
> 
> Chris
Click to expand...

Ivomectin is the injectable kind. And ivomec in the pour on. They are the same but in a different form. The injectable kind is to strong you have to dilute it first. That is why i said there if a difference between the two.


----------



## Chris

adorable said:
			
		

> Chris said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> adorable said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is a difference between ivomec and ivomectin. I use the ivomec which can be use on pregnant does
> 
> I use ivomec once a year in the fall time on all of my rabbits. So this dosnt happened
> 
> 
> 
> Ivomec is a brand name for Ivermectin.
> 
> Chris
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ivomectin is the injectable kind. And ivomec in the pour on. They are the same but in a different form. The injectable kind is to strong you have to dilute it first. That is why i said there if a difference between the two.
Click to expand...

I see what your saying now, yes there different strengths but, both are I*ver*mectin _(eye ver mek' tin)_ not "I*vo*mectin" 

Ivormec _(Ivermectin)_ pour on
http://us.merial.com/producers/cow_calf/products/cowcalf_ivomec_pouron.asp

Ivormec (Ivermectin) 1% Injection 
http://us.merial.com/producers/cow_calf/products/cowcalf_ivomec_1percent.asp

Ivormec is just a brand name for Merial. There are other companies that put out both pour on and injectable Ivermectin.


Chris


----------



## animalsRawsome

seldom seen slim said:
			
		

> You may harvest rabbits with ear mites then tease out the scabs and collect the mites for biological supply outfits in the 1960s afriend of mine and I made over 100.00 dollars from 7-8 rabbit heads after meat harvest sometimes problems can become a god send.Check with supply houses to see EXACTLY how and what to use to preserve the little buggers with.


WOW! What supply houses should I check with?


----------



## Hutch

Just to follow up on this.  It is too hot here to breed rabbits in the summer so I am dosing (subcutaneous) my dormant does with injectable Ivomec as well as the bucks.  I am still not dosing rabbits I raise to eat.  The rabbits stress from the heat, they don't need stress from parasites too.  Ear mites are a particular problem in this climate.  I will probably dose them again a few weeks before I resume breeding.  

The dosage on the packaging is probably too much.  I am using a dosage of 0.018mL per pound of rabbit weight.  So a 5-6lb rabbit gets about a *tenth of a mL*. 1mL=1cc.  I am using 1cc slip syringes that you can order off of eBay or Amazon.  So far I have gotten syringes at local drugstores and veterinary offices.  They are funny about selling them even without the needles.  Needles and larger syringes are available at feed stores, not 1cc syringes.  Ivomec is a thick fluid and it will not easily squeeze through a small needle, allergy syringes are only marginally usable (read PITA).

And again, I would never put olive oil or any other food in my rabbit's ears.



			
				Hutch said:
			
		

> adorable said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stratmoore Farms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As animalmom said, it happens. And it can happen quick.
> 
> I read on here awhile back about using Ivermectin. A small, pea-sized dose on a popsicle stick (I used a butter knife) will get rid of the mites. Follow up with another dose 10 days later to get rid of any that may have hatched out after the initial dose. The post also said that one or two doses a year will act as a preventative.
> 
> Now this thread http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/viewtopic.php?id=17905  says not to use Ivermectin on does that are bred. So maybe use the mineral oil treatment and see what happens.
> 
> 
> 
> You should always weight the rabbit before using ivormec. Use the pour on stuff . In 3 days everything is done. Yes you can use it on pregnant does. I have . If you give them to much being pregnant. There is a chance of loosing the litter. IT also kills any other parasites. *THe oil is just a cover up*.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The oil is not just a cover up.  It suffocates the mites but it must cover the mite's body.  Mites hidden under the crusts in the ears may not be killed by oil alone.  The oil also will not kill all of the life stages of the mites so you must learn the life cycle of mites to kill them with oil.  I think that to effectively kill ear mites with oil you must treat twice ten days apart and a third time four days later, check me on this.  Washing out the ears in between oil treatments would help remove the crust and residue but the wash must be the correct pH or it will cause problems also.  Some people say use olive oil but it is food and may promote microbe growth in the rabbit's ears.
> 
> Ivomec is great but it must be dosed correctly by weight and administered correctly.   I used the injectable Ivomec on my bucks but I haven't been able to convince myself to use it on the does.  I read one research article that mentioned something about a growth factor and Ivomec.  I also wouldn't use it on any animal I intended to eat.
Click to expand...


----------



## terri9630

I use the oil because it helps with the removal of scabs and I don't like to inject stuff into my rabbits.  Food or not.  You don't need anything fancy to clean the ears.  Just a damp wash cloth.  Also I don't have to have anything special on hand.  I already have mineral, veggie, olive, canola oils and vasaloine here.


----------



## therealsilkiechick

i use vasaloine to keep the scabs softer so they don't crack and bleed and use cat ear mite drops at 1/2 the dosage for up to 3 days. the scabs shouldn't be removed because they crack and bleed and are very painful and can cause scaring. the vasaloine makes it soft so when they shake their heads or scratch they come out easier without hurting them and fall out naturally. usually by second or 3rd dose they are gone and so are the mites. i've never had the mites come back.


----------



## AZ Rabbits

I use Ivermectin on mine and it works great. I've used it with pregnant does, nursing does, etc. Absolutely no side effects and I wouldn't change it for anything. I tried everything else before and nothing worked anywhere nearly as good as Ivermectin. Just a pea sized dose on a popsicle stick and rub on the mouth. Then 10 days later repeat. Good for a year.


----------



## secuono

Just drip new cooking oil into the ears, every other day. Then clean them out on day 3. But you have to continue/repeat a week-2 weeks later to kill the hatch-lings, oil doesn't kill eggs.


----------



## WhiteMountainsRanch

*I rescued a rabbit back in high school that had ear mites. I went to walmart and bought a little tube of 'ear mite killer' for cats. One treatment and the scabs and mites were gone! *


----------



## tx-ranch-man

ok im a master rabbit raiser and big breeder in tx and the best thing you can do is give ear mite med


----------



## Hutch

Another follow-up.  The idea that Ivomec can work for a year is very dependent on where you live and other things.  It did not last all summer long here.  I am almost ready to start breeding again so I dosed everyone again to prevent problems later.

If last year is a good indicator I think two treatments of Ivomec in the Spring/Summer should get me through a year with no bunny parasites.

I still won't use it or any other chemicals on any animal intended for human consumption.  I wish I could get away from factory feed also.


----------



## redtailgal

deleted, repeated information already on the thread


----------



## primelife

Just an FYI (pardon the spelling) Di tamacious earth from any hardware store works great, I put a bit on there food every week as well to prevent all parasites and its side effects are 0!


----------



## Hutch

Another follow up.  I quit using Ivomec on my rabbits.  I felt like the results did not justify using such a potent chemical on rabbits.  I am back to using mineral oil and a little ear mite killer.  The commercial ear mite killer is a permethrin product and I use as little of it as possible.

Don't put food (vegetable oil) in your rabbit's ears.  Bacteria and fungus will eat it and thrive on eating it.

Especially don't put WD40 in your rabbit's ears.


----------



## hardcore

I see you don't use wd40 hutch, that's what I use. it has worked well for me. I like that wd40 , I even use it on myself for pain relief on sore joints.
just saying, don't do as I do.


----------



## Hutch

WD40 works for ear mites and have known others to use it for joint pain also.  I wouldn't use WD40 because of what else it might do to you or your rabbits.

People also use DMSO on their joints.  It carries other chemicals into your body with it.  Like some people might put DMSO and aspirin on a sore joint and the DMSO carries the aspirin into the area.  Once again the problem is: what else does the DMSO carry into the area besides the aspirin?


Don't use DMSO on your rabbits.


----------



## hitnspit

What we found works best and works fast is WD-40. Use the type with the spray hose. give it a good amount and the rabbit will start shacking its head as the WD-40 starts to work. the next morning 90% of the scab will be gone.


----------

